# Egg Cosy XXIII - Aqua Fun!



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I spotted a lightweight polyester chenille fun yarn in the sales to-day and had to buy some to play with. The test swatch reminded me of a bathing cap I saw a woman wearing in the 1960s, so I made an egg cosy to go with my octopus egg cups. I'd been wondering what kind of cosy would suit them ever since I bought a set in the kitchen shop last November, I think the finished effect is kitsch enough to raise a few chuckles at breakfast!

*Aqua Fun Egg Cosy*

*Materials:*
Yarncraft 'Fancy Yarn' DK weight polyester chenille in colour: Aqua
Pair 4.5mm (US size 7) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
18 stitches and 24 rows over 4"/10cms in garter stitch

*Abbreviations:*
K: Knit
K2tog: Knit the next two stitches together

*Instructions:*
Cast on 33 stitches, loosely.
Rows 1 to 12: knit
Row 13: (K1, K2tog) eleven times (22 stitches)
Rows 14, 16 and 18: knit
Row 15: (K1, K2tog) seven times, K1 (15 stitches)
Row 17: (K1, K2tog) five times (10 stitches)
Row 19: K2tog five tmes (5 stitches)
Row 20: K2tog, K1, K2tog (3 stitches)
Break yarn and thread end through these 3 stitches, pull tight and secure.

*Finishing*
Stitch up side seam and secure ends.

This is a really easy garter stitch pattern because everything gets lost in the fluff!

Have fun
Dave


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I spotted a lightweight polyester chenille fun yarn in the sales to-day and had to buy some to play with. The test swatch reminded me of a bathing cap I saw a woman wearing in the 1960s, so I made an egg cosy to go with my octopus egg cups. I'd been wondering what kind of cosy would suit them ever since I bought a set in the kitchen shop last November, I think the finished effect is kitsch enough to raise a few chuckles at breakfast!
> 
> *Aqua Fun Egg Cosy*
> 
> ...


Love the colours!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Love the colours!


I just couldn't resist it!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

lol. That is fun, so cute, I like the egg cup too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lol. That is fun, so cute, I like the egg cup too.


Thanks, I'm hoping they'll brighten up the table one gloomy Winter morning!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, I actually had a swim cap very similar to that one! I think it was my DM's, but my DS and I shared it!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It makes me laugh it is so cute
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, I actually had a swim cap very similar to that one! I think it was my DM's, but my DS and I shared it!


I remember seeing them when I was a lad, they were all the rage at one time, I think it suits my octopus!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It makes me laugh it is so cute
> Lisa


I'm glad you like it, I'm hoping it will have the same effect on the boys!

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

WHOO BOY ! I just happen to have that yarn in my stash. Guess what I will be doing tonight. Edith


Chrissy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I spotted a lightweight polyester chenille fun yarn in the sales to-day and had to buy some to play with. The test swatch reminded me of a bathing cap I saw a woman wearing in the 1960s, so I made an egg cosy to go with my octopus egg cups. I'd been wondering what kind of cosy would suit them ever since I bought a set in the kitchen shop last November, I think the finished effect is kitsch enough to raise a few chuckles at breakfast!
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Children would love that combination. Cute as a button.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Children would love that combination. Cute as a button.


Thanks, I'm hoping it'll appeal to my water-polo playing son and his team-mates., they have a quirky sense of humour!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> WHOO BOY ! I just happen to have that yarn in my stash. Guess what I will be doing tonight. Edith


It knits up really quick, just make sure you cast on loosely, I used the thumb method onto a 5mm needle, then kntted onto the 4.5mm needles, there isn't any 'give' in this yarn.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Now that's my kinda egg cozy!!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave's done it again!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Dave's done it again!


Thanks, I like a bit of fun at breakfast!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Now that's my kinda egg cozy!!


It's really quick and easy to make, do have a go!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This is so cute, it gave me a chuckle also. Very fun treat for the guys


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's my kinda egg cozy!!
> ...


I've never heard of that yarn, Dave, or I would try it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave.
I just love it. I bet it will be a big hit with the lads. 

:thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i like your egg cozy. very unique and "cool".


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I had a quick look on the web and there are quite a few similar yarns on the market. It gets used for scarfs and as a fun trimming.

Oh dear, I seem to have given you an excuse to go shoppng, oops!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dave.
> I just love it. I bet it will be a big hit with the lads.
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks, I think it will amuse them, they like quirky!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, i like your egg cozy. very unique and "cool".


I'm glad you like it.

It's the simplest thing, the yarn does all the work!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> This is so cute, it gave me a chuckle also. Very fun treat for the guys


Thanks, it's good to start the day with a smile!

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Both are SOOOOOOOOO Cute!!!! I wish I could talk my family to eat soft boiled eggs, but they all just tell me that I'm out of my feeble little mind.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, Dave, I never need an excuse to go shopping. You've heard of the expression, "Shop till you drop." That's me!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Now that cosy looks really cosy.
I love it and I have some very similar yarn....

When I finally have the house to myself, I will have breakfast at the table (never happens), using an egg cosy and a toast rack, butter curls, and a dish and spoon for my marmalade, and tea in my brown betty teapot with a cosy to match my egg cosy, and a china cup and saucer...and pretend I am back in England. But only for breakfast of course.  

Thank you so much for being our friend and sharing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Both are SOOOOOOOOO Cute!!!! I wish I could talk my family to eat soft boiled eggs, but they all just tell me that I'm out of my feeble little mind.


Set the table for yourself and let them make their own brekkers! My engineer's little boy likes his eggs set, but just moist in the middle, but he still eats them properly from an egg cup and loves his cosies!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Now that cosy looks really cosy.
> I love it and I have some very similar yarn....
> 
> When I finally have the house to myself, I will have breakfast at the table (never happens), using an egg cosy and a toast rack, butter curls, and a dish and spoon for my marmalade, and tea in my brown betty teapot with a cosy to match my egg cosy, and a china cup and saucer...and pretend I am back in England. But only for breakfast of course.
> ...


Glad you like it, do have a go at making one and indulge yourself, it's a great way to start the day!

Dave


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Russ is saying he will move out mid February so I will wait and really indulge myself then. Meanwhile I will get out the needles and decide which egg cosy to make first and transpose the pattern to a tea cosy too. Valentines is out as he will still be here. Easter theme might be good - did you ever make an Easter bunny cosy? Or maybe an Easter egg.

Off to bed - it is almost 4 am. I will likely dream of egg cosies now.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Russ is saying he will move out mid February so I will wait and really indulge myself then. Meanwhile I will get out the needles and decide which egg cosy to make first and transpose the pattern to a tea cosy too. Valentines is out as he will still be here. Easter theme might be good - did you ever make an Easter bunny cosy? Or maybe an Easter egg.
> 
> Off to bed - it is almost 4 am. I will likely dream of egg cosies now.


I tend to go more for motifs, but I'll be posting something with a Spring theme in the coming weeks, they make great gifts with an egg cup and little chocolate egg.

Sweet dreams!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Very cute!


Thanks Windbeam, I believe brekkers should be fun and start the day with a smile!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave
This one is cool. My GD's will love it. I have made quite a few for them. Actually I use them myself in the morning for my own breakfast after DH goes to work. He won't eat breakfast. I can't do without it. I set the table just for myself and indulge. I love your egg cups too. They are unique. Mine are just white, unless I use my good china (porsegrund from Norway) with matching egg cups.
By the way, I tried your recipe for Russian Helmets. They are delicious


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Dave
> This one is cool. My GD's will love it. I have made quite a few for them. Actually I use them myself in the morning for my own breakfast after DH goes to work. He won't eat breakfast. I can't do without it. I set the table just for myself and indulge. I love your egg cups too. They are unique. Mine are just white, unless I use my good china (porsegrund from Norway) with matching egg cups.
> By the way, I tried your recipe for Russian Helmets. They are delicious


It's a bit of fun, the _Ollie the Octopus_ egg cups are available from cook's stores and from quite a few online retailers, omelet have them in stock at:

http://www.omlet.co.uk/shop/shop.php?product_id=2834

and there are a few others.

Glad you liked the _Russian Helmets_, they make a nice change.

Dave


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Love it, Love it.I have some wool almost the same in orange and lemon,and a simpsons egg cup.


----------



## DGM863 (Oct 31, 2011)

Have been enjoying your messages and especially learning about your Egg Cozies (is that the plural of cosy?)
Need to confess that except for a dim memory of my mother, or maybe grandmother, having and using egg cups I don't think I've seen one in (gulp) nearly half a century now. And, have never seen an egg cosy. Trying to downsize now and not acquire more stuff, but might need to find egg cups and make some cozies up for our next Sunday brunch. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

You are just too clever. A blast from the past (the "swim cap") and a trip present/future (the fun cosy)! Thanks for sharing your talents yet again and bringing a smile to a winter morning...or whatever season one's morning...or evening may be since KP is worldwide! Thank you Fireball Dave!!!!


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

I had the bathing cap..I would really like a hat like that.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

oh my gosh I remember those hats. looks better on the cup.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

that cosy and egg cup look fabulous together.
What a wonderful way to start the day...with a chuckle.
Thanks Dave


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Ohhhh how I would love to find some octopus egg cups here!!!! It's hard to find unique egg cups in this country, Dave. Those are adorable, and the cosie is too cute :lol: 
Thanks for sharing

Ingrid xo


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

love it Dave thanks


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely perfect! Made me smile!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

got the visual--oh yeah, you nailed it!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

An absolute hoot! Love it!! Sarah


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Love it, Love it.I have some wool almost the same in orange and lemon,and a simpsons egg cup.


Glad you like it, I can see it workng with the Simpsons, they're fun too!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DGM863 said:


> Have been enjoying your messages and especially learning about your Egg Cozies (is that the plural of cosy?)
> Need to confess that except for a dim memory of my mother, or maybe grandmother, having and using egg cups I don't think I've seen one in (gulp) nearly half a century now. And, have never seen an egg cosy. Trying to downsize now and not acquire more stuff, but might need to find egg cups and make some cozies up for our next Sunday brunch.
> Thank you for sharing.


I have learned to pack an egg cup when visiting America, just in case the hotel I'm staying in doesn't have any. Persuading them to soft-boil the eggs can be even more fun, in more than one hotel I've had to sign a legal disclaimer that I understood the risks involved eating 'under-cooked' eggs and took full responsibility!

I have discovered that short sturdy shot glasses double as egg cups if you can't find any in your local shops.

Thanks for the compliments, I hope you have fun making some cosies for your family.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> You are just too clever. A blast from the past (the "swim cap") and a trip present/future (the fun cosy)! Thanks for sharing your talents yet again and bringing a smile to a winter morning...or whatever season one's morning...or evening may be since KP is worldwide! Thank you Fireball Dave!!!!


Thanks, the way the yarn knitted up brought back childhood memories!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

irishsmitty said:


> I had the bathing cap..I would really like a hat like that.


I have seen hats very similar being worn, but I haven't seen the bathing caps like this in quite some time.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> oh my gosh I remember those hats. looks better on the cup.


Thanks, I think the egg cups were made for this cosy, I'll be trying them out on _The Lad_ when he comes home this weekend.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sandiremedios said:


> that cosy and egg cup look fabulous together.
> What a wonderful way to start the day...with a chuckle.
> Thanks Dave


Thanks, the newspapers are pretty dreary at the moment, so we all need something to brighten up the morning!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Ohhhh how I would love to find some octopus egg cups here!!!! It's hard to find unique egg cups in this country, Dave. Those are adorable, and the cosie is too cute :lol:
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Ingrid xo


Thanks Ingrid, I think you'll have to import _Ollie the Octopus_, or start nagging stores to start stocking a decent selection of egg cups and start a trend!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> love it Dave thanks


Glad you like my little whimsy!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> got the visual--oh yeah, you nailed it!


I couldn't resist!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SarahRussell said:


> An absolute hoot! Love it!! Sarah


Start every day with a smile!

Dave


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Too cute, Dave!!!!!!!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

this goes on my list of favorites...you are quirky!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

That is just too precious!!! Gives me an idea for Easter Eggs without the mess...nah...gotta have the mess of the egg colors... but what a great idea for making a basket for adults!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhh how I would love to find some octopus egg cups here!!!! It's hard to find unique egg cups in this country, Dave. Those are adorable, and the cosie is too cute :lol:
> ...


Super idea, Dave. I'll start nagging some local gift shops, I'm good at that, lol. Maybe I can persuade some of my relatives in Germany to send some, ha ha  Funny about using shot glasses, that's exactly what I'm using here, cuz my stuff is in storage in S. California. Pop has a nice collection of those, ha ha. Your 'packing your own' made me lol, I'm very visual, and can see you with your egg cup in a hotel, waiting for a 4 minute egg, albeit, signing a release form. That is too funny!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> this goes on my list of favorites...you are quirky!


Thanks, with Ollie, it's all about matching the egg cup to the yarn and the pattern.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> That is just too precious!!! Gives me an idea for Easter Eggs without the mess...nah...gotta have the mess of the egg colors... but what a great idea for making a basket for adults!


I don't waste money on all that fancy packaging, I give my friends an egg cup wth a little chocolate egg and one of my cosies, I think it's more personal.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > KNITTWITTIBE said:
> ...


I think all the jokes about the enthusiasm of American lawyers must be true, the hotels are certainly terrfied of them, particularly in Chicago I noticed!

Egg cups are available all over the place in the UK, gift shops and card shops, but the kitchen departments of big department stores and speciality cookware stores stock the best selecton. But the little homewares stores that sell everything from laundry baskets to lampshades to washing-up bowls usually have a few novelty egg cups in amongst the butter dishes, toast racks and cruet sets.

Have a chat to department managers and shop-keepers, they're usually pretty keen to meet demand. If they don't get the point, give them the link to one of my designs!

Another idea would be to chat to any wood-turners you know, wooden egg cups are very popular in the Alps, also in Scandinavia, my pocillovist friend has quite a few Austrian and Bavarian examples.

Good luck
Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Nanimal said:
> 
> 
> > That is just too precious!!! Gives me an idea for Easter Eggs without the mess...nah...gotta have the mess of the egg colors... but what a great idea for making a basket for adults!
> ...


Never thought of that. I will be waiting for your Easter cosie pattern. In the meantime since I can only get white cups here I will stock up on them for friends and relatives. It is a perfect gift for my sisters. Never thought of a chocolate egg. Thanks for the idea. I am always trying to find something unique and homemade.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Nanimal said:
> ...


I'm working on something Springlike, but the basic cosy works in bright colours, a nice citrus lemon and lime combination would be suitable. My basic cosy pattern is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-7655-1.html

It isn't my design, I was taught to knit by one of my nannies and this is the first thing I learned to make. Egg cosies are great if you're teaching somebody the basics, you actually end up with 'something' at the end of the day and with these stitches, you can go on to make almost anything.

Dave


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh how I love this Dave.My granddaughter and her mum want to start a small business making and selling handmade items .Both are very clever with ideas so I must make a few of the cosies for Easter with cups and cosy.Could make a mug cosy match as well .


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mamajan said:


> Oh how I love this Dave.My granddaughter and her mum want to start a small business making and selling handmade items .Both are very clever with ideas so I must make a few of the cosies for Easter with cups and cosy.Could make a mug cosy match as well .


These are really quick to make and a ball of this yarn goes a long way. I'm not sure it would be good for a mug cosy though, there's very little stretch in the yarn, it knits up like cotton. However, it would make good napkin rings.

Have fun playing with it
Dave


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DGM863 said:
> 
> 
> > Have been enjoying your messages and especially learning about your Egg Cozies (is that the plural of cosy?)
> ...


Mmmmmm.... now shot glasses, that's something I have....
Love the egg cosy! Love the octopus even more!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I spotted a lightweight polyester chenille fun yarn in the sales to-day and had to buy some to play with. The test swatch reminded me of a bathing cap I saw a woman wearing in the 1960s, so I made an egg cosy to go with my octopus egg cups. I'd been wondering what kind of cosy would suit them ever since I bought a set in the kitchen shop last November, I think the finished effect is kitsch enough to raise a few chuckles at breakfast
> 
> definitely Kitsch!! hats off the eggs to you Dave!! Best chuckle I have had in a while. Must get some new batteries for my camera to start skiting [kiwi-ism] about what I am working on!
> 
> ...


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

This egg cosy is too cute.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

This egg cosy is too cute.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The next egg cosy in the series is now avalable at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55155-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > this goes on my list of favorites...you are quirky!
> ...


Just perfect! Made for each other!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

another keeper. i love the egg cup


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> another keeper. i love the egg cup


Glad you like it, very simple to make, but they do go well together!

Dave


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

LOVE!


----------

